# When's a good age to start fingerpainting?



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm asking this as she's under the computer desk with a pen she found on the floor, coloring the shredder (which is off). Maybe 20 months is too soon?


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyFox05* 
I'm asking this as she's under the computer desk with a pen she found on the floor, coloring the shredder (which is off). Maybe 20 months is too soon?









Nah, that's a great age. I think DS started around that age and is still doing it - some times with his fingers and some times with his brushes. He's 3.5.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I started foot painting with ds when he was 4-ish months old (we'd put him in the doorway jumper and let him jump on paint and paper and then use it as wrapping paper). We probably started finger painting around 12 months maybe sooner.

If you are worried about eating it, some people paint with pudding, or ketchup and mustard, or homemade finger paint.

when ds was younger (he's 2 now) I would always have him paint in his high chair so that he was "contained" We also sometimes paint outside that way I don't have to worry about paint getting on anything.

If you get "commerical" paint, I would suggest tempera not "finger" paint. Fingerpait has detergents in it to make it easier to wash, but it makes it hard to paint with and not satisfying for making marks on paper.


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Our day care starts as soon as they can sit up basically, they love it! They also did the foot painting thing with their jumper.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

DS has been painting since he was around 12 mos. It's fun. My IL's are always like "why is he always naked when he paints?" Duh! Don't you remember having a toddler?

Now at 32 mos, he can paint with brushes as well as his fingers. Throw some stickers in the mix and it's a great afternoon! We get all sorts of large paper from plans at my DH's work or my gig on the planning commission. They are great to use for painting! Huge, lots of space, and it's recycling. We too used it for all our xmas gifts this year. And we love to paint cards for people when they are sick or having a bday, or just for no reason at all!


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool! We're going shopping!!


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

SO long as you don't mind the mess, start whenever you want.









V


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

She's definitely old enough. We use brushes, sponges, and blocks, though, because DS hates having his hands dirty for very long. DH was the same way as a kid (which is why my MiL has great pictures of DH diving face first into his first birthday cake, hands held way behind his back).

She'd probably like painting the sidewalk, too! You can make thin sidewalk paint with water, cornstarch, and food color. Brush it on with a bristle brush or foam brush. It'll look thin, but dry very bright! And it washes off. I've heard some folks say it stains white cement and asphalt if it bakes on, but our ancient concrete has been fine.


----------



## Gabes Mommy (Jul 1, 2009)

My 17-month old DS finger paints and colors at daycare twice a week when he's there. He seems to enjoy it, and I have fun artwork to hang up!


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I've always liked corn syrup and food coloring. My guys started young


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

I wanted to second the idea for sidewalk paint! Especially on a warm day, you can leave 'em naked or put 'em in a sposie and let them go. Then fill up a kiddie pool and let them play in the water to rinse it off before goine inside! LOTS of fun!


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Violet2* 
SO long as you don't mind the mess, start whenever you want.









Yep.
We didn't paint at home until 26 months, but they were doing it in the "baby" room (kids up to about age 2) at nursery school with anyone who could sit up.


----------

